# armrest lid



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

hey sorry if this has been discussed before but i couldnt fine it anywhere. my armrest lid has a crack on the inside and it doesnt latch at all. i found an entire new armrest but it is in a different color. i was to just swap the lids. wondering how to do this with out wrecking everything. let me know if there is a diy or if any one can help thanks!


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

May latch mechanism just cracked on mine so I'm interested in this as well.
Thanks


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (FreeRideJunkie)*

come on someone knows is it possible to just change the lid bc i was looking at it and i dont know how the entire bottom/side piece comes off. i took out all the screws on the inside of the armrest then i even unclipped the plastic at the back where i thought it would come apart but i couldnt get it and didnt want to break anything else? help anyone?


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (killacam1111)*

bump


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (killacam1111)*

any one know?


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

if you squeeze the plastic it will come out hinge part. it will break tho . i took out one side then the other.


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (bombz2000)*

So ur saying squeeze the inside hinges? And they will break? Maybe I read that wrong but it was a little vague.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: armrest lid (killacam1111)*

The latch is replaceable.
Caveat Emptor! I can't for the life of me recommend MJM, check the forums for numerous complaints. 
Black color.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2173
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...45A94
http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2077/ES3762/

Use the following part numbers for different colors.
Use your favorite search engine and locate the following in the color of your choice.
I don't want to list every parts house out there.
3B08684457DE --- gray
3B0868445R48 --- beige



_Modified by Eric D at 9:12 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: armrest lid (Eric D)*

they will break if you are not carefull. the hinges are plastic. i replace the whole thing with one off ebay for 4.99
http://www.facebook.com/photo....37405
http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/...n.jpg
sorry if that doesnt help any look in the diy section of the forums. and it is in the bently manu


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: armrest lid (bombz2000)*

okay i think there is some understanding here. i broke my entire lid. not the little tab. ive replaced those a few times.







but my lid is broken and i want to just change the entire lid with the latch. thats my question. is it possible?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: armrest lid (killacam1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacam1111* »_okay i think there is some understanding here. i broke my entire lid. not the little tab. ive replaced those a few times.







but my lid is broken and i want to just change the entire lid with the latch. thats my question. is it possible?

Sure you can purchase a new lid, they range in price from $104 - 204 (leather).
I won't list all the color codes.
Visit your local dealer, and look up your interior color code via the PR Code found on the white sticker located in your trunk.
Example shows a '01 VW Cabrio, with a RG interior code (Light Beige).


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: armrest lid (killacam1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacam1111* »_okay i think there is some understanding here. i broke my entire lid. not the little tab. ive replaced those a few times.







but my lid is broken and i want to just change the entire lid with the latch. thats my question. is it possible?

Yes - this is how you remove it (Ignore the name of the file - first picture on second page shows how to get the whole lid off): http://herburger.myphotos.cc/~...B.pdf


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: armrest lid (herb2k)*

the link isnt working? any other way to show that thanks!


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: armrest lid (killacam1111)*

Hey thanks everyone! Changed them out and it was really easy! Thanks again guys!


----------

